# SGI, just incredible!



## mlbowfin (Jun 30, 2015)

What a week! Started out with a PM from Chuck (bigm) saying he had an empty seat monday morning and without hesitation, I filled the void. We went to a spot that chuck had wore some fish out opening week of snapper and low and behold it was on fire once again. We caught tons of fish, even though most were short we managed to limit on snapper and put a nice king in the cooler. The highlight of the trip was the 400lb Goliath grouper that took chuck to task! This Beast to about 5 HARD RUNS and appeard to suck the life out of Chuck! All said and done, Chuck propped his feet up and had a grin on his face for a good half hour! The rest of the week I did pretty good. Both the cut and the old bridge produced.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow... What a fish!


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 30, 2015)

Unable to upload the really good pics of this beast, file maybe to large.


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 30, 2015)

*Inshore cooler full*

Caught a couple slot reds, flounder, whiting and trout..


----------



## Toffy (Jun 30, 2015)

*Wow*

Nice fish! congrats


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 30, 2015)

Can't beat the island!


----------



## DeucesWild (Jun 30, 2015)

Way to go. Hope its still on in a couple of weeks!


----------



## GaMudd (Jun 30, 2015)

Headed down Saturday.  I hope you left a few!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 30, 2015)

GaMudd said:


> Headed down Saturday.  I hope you left a few!



Hopefully the wind lays. My cousin is down there now and he said the water was churned up bad.


----------



## GaMudd (Jun 30, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> Hopefully the wind lays. My cousin is down there now and he said the water was churned up bad.



Ugh.  Well, more time for margaritas and boiled shrimp then....


----------



## sea trout (Jun 30, 2015)

Awesome dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuackAddict (Jul 2, 2015)

Awesome!  We are down here now and the wind has made it tough. We are on a house in the bay and have managed to catch a few reds. Headed offshore tomorrow to get after the gags.


----------



## GONoob (Jul 2, 2015)

Where is the cut and old bridge? Going down for the first time and could use some help.. Any other public numbers worth visiting?


----------



## Capt Brandon (Jul 4, 2015)

The old bridge runs parallel to the new bridge going over to SGI. Its been turned in to fishing piers, but you can't miss it. 

The cut, I assume is Bob Sikes cut. Its on the west end of SGI.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 6, 2015)

My family is heading down next Sunday to spend a week there. What would you recommend stocking up on bait wise for fishing from the shore on both the gulf side and the bay side? This will be our first trip down there and I am not an accomplished saltwater fisherman by any means, but my 10 year old and I love to catch anything that will bite a hook so we are hoping for an awesome trip.


----------



## CDN (Jul 6, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> My family is heading down next Sunday to spend a week there. What would you recommend stocking up on bait wise for fishing from the shore on both the gulf side and the bay side? This will be our first trip down there and I am not an accomplished saltwater fisherman by any means, but my 10 year old and I love to catch anything that will bite a hook so we are hoping for an awesome trip.



1/2 ounce jig heads and a bucket of Gulp Shrimp 3" New Penny.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 6, 2015)

CDN said:


> 1/2 ounce jig heads and a bucket of Gulp Shrimp 3" New Penny.



Great! I will pick some up! thanks for the tip.


----------



## CDN (Jul 6, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Great! I will pick some up! thanks for the tip.



Sent you a LONG pm, hope it helps. Least you could do is hide me in your luggage. Lol


----------

